# New Knitting Machine Shop



## phoebi (Feb 20, 2012)

just to let you ladies know that a new shop has opened on Horbury, High Street, Wakefield. She has coned wools and some knitting machines I am in my element as I live so near to her. Just bought some blue Dennis Brunton Magicolour from her. I wish her all the luck and I am glad someone is trying to get a revival of machine knitting going


----------



## benjamina (Oct 18, 2011)

I am interested to know the price of the cones. 4ply etc

The make of the machines. Does she have a Website


----------



## C. Disher (Apr 14, 2011)

I am a little confused--is Horbury the name of the shop? I am interested in this. Ginger


----------



## Moira Palmer (Mar 7, 2012)

Lucky you! It's good to hear about a wool shop, especially one that caters for machine knitters, opening up instead of closing down. Moira


----------



## wurzel (Aug 6, 2012)

I used to buy Dennis Brunton yarns when I went to the Knitting shows in London. All my grandchildren had sweaters knitted in it. They washed and washed and always looked new.

Glad you have found the shop. Have a great time there!!!!


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

phoebi said:


> just to let you ladies know that a new shop has opened on Horbury, High Street, Wakefield. She has coned wools and some knitting machines I am in my element as I live so near to her. Just bought some blue Dennis Brunton Magicolour from her. I wish her all the luck and I am glad someone is trying to get a revival of machine knitting going


Is it Wakefield, Massachusetts? I would love visit the shop?


----------



## valturner (Nov 26, 2012)

Fantastic news, I use BSK and Uppingham yarns a lot, either visit or mail order, what is the post code do you know? you are so lucky having it on your door step, lets hope it will last a long time.


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd guess Wakefield in Yorkshire, UK


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

laceandbits said:


> I'd guess Wakefield in Yorkshire, UK


I'd prefer to know both the name of the shop AND the location.


----------



## valturner (Nov 26, 2012)

I would prefer the name of the and location as well please


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

When one gives info, one should say the city and country as we live in country's all over the world and many country's have cities with the same names. Thanks.


----------



## Hobbyhorse (Sep 21, 2012)

Please could you tell me the name of the shop in Horbury. I have family in the next town
Thanks


----------



## wiggie (Mar 7, 2013)

can we please have the post code for the shop in wakefield.

we wish to get hold of some Dennis Brunton Majicolour

Wiggie


----------



## nittynan (Oct 20, 2012)

Do you know if they have a mail order or website. I live in the Midlands so would not be able to visit Wakefield. It is great that someone has opened a Machine knitting shop as there are none left anywhere nowadays.Fingers crossed that it will take off again as it is so nice to design and make your own things.
Good Luck to the new owners.


----------



## crafty lady UK (Aug 18, 2011)

nittynan said:


> Do you know if they have a mail order or website. I live in the Midlands so would not be able to visit Wakefield. It is great that someone has opened a Machine knitting shop as there are none left anywhere nowadays.Fingers crossed that it will take off again as it is so nice to design and make your own things.
> Good Luck to the new owners.


If this shop hasn't got a website, maybe it could be suggested, as they may be able to branch out into mail order as well as the shop. There would certainly be alot of interest if the prices were right.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

euvid said:


> When one gives info, one should say the city and country as we live in country's all over the world and many country's have cities with the same names. Thanks.


Where is Huntley, Illinois? I live in Peoria. Carolyn


----------



## phoebi (Feb 20, 2012)

sorry horbury is in wakefield, west yorkshire UK
itis called delray knitting emporium she will be getting a web site shortly I called in today and there was a powered knitting machine knitting rows after rows of knitting I want one I am saving up


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

Saroj said:


> phoebi said:
> 
> 
> > just to let you ladies know that a new shop has opened on Horbury, High Street, Wakefield. She has coned wools and some knitting machines I am in my element as I live so near to her. Just bought some blue Dennis Brunton Magicolour from her. I wish her all the luck and I am glad someone is trying to get a revival of machine knitting going
> ...


I was going to ask the same thing. .. but I see its in the UK and not here in Mass.. oh well...


----------



## phoebi (Feb 20, 2012)

postcode is WF4 5AA tele 01924 273713


----------



## wiggie (Mar 7, 2013)

phoebe

Thank you for the information re wakefield wool shop
wiggie


----------



## knittgram (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a brother kh230 Brother and I am having aproblem with it knoting on the ends not knitting the first two stitches on the row, jamming. I am really frustrated!
have oiled, dusted, can't find crooked needles, does anyone have something more I can do, appreciate any suggestion! I have used this machine before with great results. Don't know what more to do!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> euvid said:
> 
> 
> > When one gives info, one should say the city and country as we live in country's all over the world and many country's have cities with the same names. Thanks.
> ...


Hi Carolyn,

Huntley is Northeast of Peoria, about 160 miles.


----------



## nittynan (Oct 20, 2012)

Hello.I am having the same problem on my Brother 881.
I find it helps if you make sure the first needle is forward on every row.Also make sure the carriage is well past the knitting and knit slowly!You know what we knitters are ,wanting to do it quickly. Good luck.Hope it helps a bit.


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi knittgram, I have a KH 230 like you, and have the same problem. Have resolved the knotting on the ends of the rows - take the carriage past the knitting until you hear the click, and don't go farther. If you do, pull up the yarn slightly as you start the new row. I've noticed that it doesn't work the first 2 stitches if the tension of the yarn is too tight at the end of the row and the needles have been pulled up, but haven't been able to resolve this yet. Hope this helps you.
x Franci


----------



## knittgram (Dec 29, 2012)

To Franci,and Nan:

I will try those two suggestions today,I am so greatful
for you two girls, hope I can help you sometime.

gram


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

phoebi said:


> sorry horbury is in wakefield, west yorkshire UK
> itis called delray knitting emporium she will be getting a web site shortly I called in today and there was a powered knitting machine knitting rows after rows of knitting I want one I am saving up


Hopefully, you or the shop owner will let us know the website once established.


----------



## Lidia (Nov 13, 2011)

Phoebi, let Ann at Machine Knitting Monthly know so she can give details in the magazine. How great for you to have a machine knitting shop on your doorstep.
Do you belong to the Guild of Machine Knitters? If so please contact the two Regional officers for Yorkshire and also give them the details. We really need to support a new venture like this.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Do you think she could open a shop further south say Oxfordshire?


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

If this shop hasn't got a website, maybe it could be suggested, as they may be able to branch out into mail order as well as the shop. There would certainly be alot of interest if the prices were right.[/quote]

The prices may be right, but the cost of shipping can change that. I bought some Yeoman yarn 3 years ago, and the shipping was about 50% of the cost of the yarn.  I understand that shipping rates have increased since then.


----------



## phoebi (Feb 20, 2012)

as soon as she can she will get a web site going and she sends her thanks to all who have wished her well she emailed me this morning as a lady called in and bought some denis brunton for her mother who is in spain and that came from knitting paradise so I am also pleased she needs all our help in these economic times


----------



## Hobbyhorse (Sep 21, 2012)

That was for me, apparently the blue had gone and I have green, but yet to see a photo of it, busy daughter.


----------



## phoebi (Feb 20, 2012)

Sorry I only had two of the blue but there is a lovely brown still there


----------

